# Battlefield 2 Freeze



## maracles (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I have just tried to play my version of Battlefield 2 several times and it all seems fine until the moment gamplay starts. For as soon as the screen for choosing weapons and starting point occurs the game freezes, not only that but the sounds and action in the background continue, also the score goes down. This is both online and offline. I cannot move the mouse on the screen,and the keyboard does nothing except alt-f4 and tabbing out of the game. 

I have installed the latest patch and was playing the game with the latest patch only this morning. As such I ahve no idea what it could be. I'd really like to avoid reinstalling because there are about a million patches to load to get to the new one lol!!

Cheers for anyhelp.

MAracles


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

did it run ok before? also what computer specs. do you have cpu, ram, video card ?

if you reinstall you only need one patch, the full 1.22 one. its about 390mb


----------



## enigmagic (May 2, 2006)

Wow, yeah same thing happened to me a few months ago. I don't know what the root of the problem was, but I'd messed around with my video settings before it started occuring. Reinstalling fixed it, though. The EA downloader is usually pretty fast for me, the 390mb 1.22 patch should go by quickly.


----------



## rob821 (Jul 19, 2004)

If you find that you can't move the cursor when you get to the start of a game, try restarting the game (probably have to re-boot the pc if its the same prob i had) and then go into options and controls and click "reset to defaults". This solved a similar prob I had, without having to reinstall!


----------



## Geezir (May 15, 2006)

Its a driver issue, I thought I had all the latest updates but a little programme from Symplisit called DRIVER MAGIC, found 16 updates needed. These drivers were ones iI was Unaware of, I downloaded, paid a few dollars and then let it do its stuff. I have benn clear for the last two months now. Battlefield used to freeze, lock out at the point of choosing the kit and joining the game. I also fitted a new power supply, as the old one was overheating, (not the cause for freeze) so make sure you are not overheating. Good luck guys.


----------



## sleedo (Aug 16, 2003)

I've just recently had the excact same experience. had been playing just a doy or two ago now I can't join a game because the mouse and keyboard are locked in the spawn screen. I can ctrl/alt/del out, I have tried on my own server too. I can kill the server and the game goes back to the multiplayer menu, so I know the game is not locked up. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Sleedo


----------



## RJCad (Aug 28, 2007)

sleedo said:


> I've just recently had the excact same experience. had been playing just a doy or two ago now I can't join a game because the mouse and keyboard are locked in the spawn screen. I can ctrl/alt/del out, I have tried on my own server too. I can kill the server and the game goes back to the multiplayer menu, so I know the game is not locked up. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sleedo


Yup, and someone already answered above.... I had the same exact issue...

Mine was after I got an unlock (I think). It is the mouse and keyboard settings are gone for some weird reason. Just go to Control Options and set everything to default or the way you want.... I jus tried and felt I should report my success... thanks for the guy who answered it as well:up:


----------

